# Portrait Painting



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys! It's me, Orion, again. This time, I brought along a portrait that I made for a friend of mines. This person is the main protagonist of my buddy's story, Shadows. Critiques and suggestions are more than welcomed! I love to hear what you guys have to say.

If any of you can, please give her story a read, vote and comment on her wattpad! Thank you so much.

Wattpad:
http://www.wattpad.com/story/8888922-shadows


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The portrait is excellent.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree. The portrait is beautifully done!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another great job.. You're doing well with this medium!

D


----------

